#  Schulmedizin >   Sulcus Ulnaris Syndrom >

## Purzel2910

Ich habe seit September Probleme mit der linken Hand. 
Sie begannen damit, daß mir 1 Tag lang der kleine und der Ringfinger, sowie der dazu gehörige Handbereich außen und innen ca alle paar Minuten einschlief. Am folgenden Tag war der bezeichnete Bereich taub und blieb es seither. Die damit verbundenen Schmerzen würde ich als heftig bezeichnen. Sie verstärken sich nach Belastungen des Armes. Seither baut sich die Muskulatur der Hand zunehmend ab. Die von dem Nerv nicht versorgten Hautareale schuppen sich. Die neurologische Untersuchung ergab eine Muskelatrophie der Finger 4 und 5 sowie palmar, eine Abduzenzparese des Kleinfingers und ein Muskelabbau am Daumenballen. Das NLG ergab eine Reduzierung der Nervenleitung am Ellenbogen um 75 % ( Meßwerte sind von Donnerstag letzte Woche unter Ruhebedingungen. Geplant ist eine Operation des Sulcus Ulnaris Anfang bis Mitte Januar. Seit 2 Wochen kann ich nun den Arm schonen, und ich finde, daß die Schmerzen, wenn ich den Arm nicht belaste erträglicher geworden sind.- ( unter normaler Arbeitsbelastung steigert sich das Beschwerdebild). Allerdings ist die Hand sehr kraftlos geworden und in der Feinmechanik behindert. Würden sich die Symptome auch ohne OP wieder zurückbilden, wenn ich den Arm nur lange genug schonen würde? Der Arm wurde bis vor 2 Wochen voll belastet und dadurch, daß die Beschwerden in Ruhe weniger geworden sind, bin ich etwas verunsichert. Die Handkante und die Finger bleiben allerdings durchgehend taub und die Muskelatrophie ist nicht rückläufig. Der Kleinfinger befindet sich in einer "Krallenstellung." 
Das lange Ausfallen im Beruf mit dieser Hand ist mir recht unangenehm und peinlich.

----------


## Christiane

Hallo Purzel,  
Krallenhand? Der Ulnaris hat ganz offensichtlich ein Problem. Ich glaube nicht, daß sich dieses Problem im Selbstgang lösen wird. Das wirst du zwar nicht gern hören, aber ich rate dir dringend zu dieser OP. 
Gruß Christiane

----------


## Purzel2910

Ich befürchte auch, daß ich darum nicht herum kommen werde. Man liest halt soviel, daß durch eine konservative Behandlung eine Besserung eingetreten ist, aber ich vermutete schon, daß das nur für die Fälle gilt in denen es um Taubheitsgefühl oder Einschlafen der Region geht. Auch höre ich immer wieder Tipps und Ratschläge,- daß man nur genug bewegen müßte, damit sich eine Besserung einstellt. Das funktioniert aber nicht, da die nicht innervierten Muskeln die Bewegung nicht mitmachen, wenn der Reiz nicht ankommt, der die Bewegung auslöst. Belastungen scheinen die Muskelatrophie zu beschleunigen. Liebe Grüße Christina

----------


## Purzel2910



----------


## Purzel2910



----------


## Purzel2910

Ich warte ja immer noch auf den Vorstellungstermin in der Neurochirurgie, der am 7. Januar sein soll. 
Werden sich diese Muskelatrophien nach der Op wieder zurückbilden? Hat jemand damit Erfahrungen? Die Hand ist leider im Moment ziemlich kraftlos und ich mache mir schon Gedanken, wie lange nach der Op das wohl dauern könnte. Ich bin auch etwas irritiert, daß sich das mit den Terminen und der "Behandlung" so lange hinzieht. Denn das schreitet schon rasch fort. Im Moment schuppt sich die Haut aber wenigstens nicht, was sie tut, wenn ich den Arm benutze. Vom Schmerzbild her, ist das sehr abwechslungsreich. Von dem Gefühl, daß die Stellen Verbrennungen hätten, über krampfartigen heftigen Schmerzen,  Taubheit und Phasen in denen der kleine Finger überhaupt nicht zu bewegen ist, ist eigentlich alles vertreten. Die Delle in der Höhe der Handwurzelknochen ist neu,seit heute morgen.
liebe Grüße C.

----------


## Purzel2910

Falls es für andere User interessant ist, kann ich nach der Op nochmals Bilder einstellen, wie das danach aussieht. Vielleicht hilft das jemanden dann ja weiter, der dieselben Probleme hat.

----------


## Christiane

Also ich kenne es so, daß bei einem Nervproblem möglichst umgehend gehandelt werden sollte. Im Idealfall innerhalb von 8 Stunden. Ich möchte dir damit keine Angst machen. Auch im Januar kann dir noch geholfen werden, aber möglicherweise wird sich der Ulnaris nicht mehr zu 100% erholen. 
Um die Kraft in deiner Hand mach dir mal nicht so viel Sorgen. Wenn der Nerv nicht mehr unter Kompression steht, wird in den Muskeln auch mehr Signal ankommen. Allerdings brauchen sie einige Wochen, um ihr Kraftdefizit auszugleichen. Zur Erklärung: ein ruhiggestellter Muskel verliert innerhalb von 2 Wochen 1/3 seiner Kraft bzw Masse. Aber er benötigt die 4-fache Zeit, um die Ausgangssituation wiederherzustellen. Je länger ruhiggestellt, umso länger dauert der Kraftaufbau - immer ca x4 rechnen. 
Die Athrophien kann man also nach der OP ausgleichen, aber möglicherweise nicht vollständig. Das ist abhängig davon, wie gut sich der Ulnaris erholt. Du wirst auf jeden Fall noch einige Zeit krankgeschrieben sein. 
Tut mir leid, daß es nicht genau das ist, was du lesen willst. Aber es wird dir nicht helfen, wenn alles schöngeredet wird. 
LG von Christiane

----------


## Purzel2910

Liebe Christiane!
Das wäre aber fies, denn ich wundere mich schon die ganze Zeit, warum die an die geplante Op nicht herangehen. Ich bekomme immer wieder zu hören,- das wäre so eine aufwendige und komplizierte Sache und irgendwie wird da nichts behandelt, wobei der Abbau immer stärker vorranschreitet. Bei meinem ersten Arzttermin, im September meinte der Doc, ich solle da nicht so sehr drauf achten und lieber schöne Fotos machen,das wäre nicht so schlimm. Und auch der Chirurg tat das erst als "kleinere Sache ab.  Der Neurologe reagierte da schon empfindlicher, aber ich mußte eben erst zum Klinikum, damit man Erkrankungen wie eine ALS ausschließen konnte.- 
Eines der Probleme die man als Patient hat wenn man sich diese Termine holt, dürfte sein, daß die Arzthelferinnen bei der Annahme meinen, man würde davon reden, daß man lediglich eine immer wiederhehrende Taubheit an den vom Ulnarisnerv innervierten Gebieten hat, die sich nur langsam fortentwickelt. Es ist eigentlich schade, daß das erst so aussehen muß...  Ich sehe das in der Praxis auch immer wieder. Die Leute haben oftmals zuvor notfallmäßig bei den Augenärzten angerufen. " rotes Auge- Schmerzen!- Das wird dann am Telefon schon mal rasch als " Bindehautentzündung" indentifiziert, könnte aber auch ein akuter Glaukomanfall sein. Die Patienten haben es dann recht schwer überhaupt bei den vollkommen überlasteten und ausgelasteten Zuständen in den Arztpraxen angesehen zu werden. Hinfahren nutzt dann auch nichts, wenn man an einen "Vorzimmer-Zerberus" gerät. Es nutzt nichts, man kann dann auch diskutieren.- Den Krankenhäusern wird aber zunehmend die " ambulante" Versorgung aus den Händen genommen. Die haben genausowenig Behandlungskapazitäten. Was ich so sehe, ist ein totaler Abbau unseres bisherigen Gesundheitssystems, und es ist an der Zeit, daß gegengesteuert wird. Das kann aber nicht alleine Aufgabe der Krankenhäuser und Arztpraxen sein, denn die Vorgaben die die Kassen und die Gesetzgebung hier gibt gehören zwingend reformiert. Es ist schon bedenklich was wir für eine Entwicklung haben, und auch die Budgetierung spielt eine große Rolle dabei.- Ich denke schon, daß die meine Hand im Januar langsam wieder hinbekommen werden, aber ob das nötig war, solange zu warten, ist fraglich.
 Ich falle ja in diesem Fall nun schon seit Wochen aus. Der Heilungsprozeß verlängert sich und mein Arbeitgeber setzt in dieser Zeit einen Zeitarbeiter ein. Sparsam kann ich das eigentlich nicht nennen. Ich denke, daß mir bei einer Behandlung im November mehrere Wochen untätig herumsitzen erspart geblieben wären. Und das sind durchaus finanzielle Belastungen, die der Wirtschaft hier zugemutet werden. Das ist aber der Trend und wir haben Länder in Europa in denen man auf ein Hüftgelenk mittlerweile mehrere Monate warten muß, sofern es sich nicht um einen Unfall handelt.-
Bei meinem Arzt bekomme ich ab November immer nur noch Privatrezepte ausgestellt.- Also in diesen Monaten möchte ich nicht unbedingt nochmal krank werden.  Liebe Grüße deine Christina

----------


## Christiane

Ich habe es aufgegeben, mir solche Gedanken zu machen. Kostet zuviel Nerven. Leider habe ich eine teure Diagnose, die ich mir aber nicht freiwillig zugelegt habe. Trotzdem höre ich mir immer wieder an, daß ich das ärtzliche Budget belaste und die Krankenkasse meinetwegen unwirtschaftlich arbeiten muß. Das umschiffe ich, indem ich auf vieles, worauf ich eigentlich Anspruch habe, verzichte oder aus eigener Tasche bezahle. Fertig.
Solche Diskussionen hören erst auf, wenn die finanzielle Deckelung wegfällt.

----------


## strandlooper

Habe heute Post vom Landtag Niedersachen bekommen, dass meine Eingabe in Arbeit ist. Die Petions-Nr. habe ich jetzt auch. 
Die Kasse hat auch das OK gegeben, dass ich meine Privat-Reha bei meiner Schwester antreten kann und die dort ansässigen Ärzte die Nachsorge übernehmen dürfen. Koffer ist auch schon weg, weil ich auf der Strecke von 700 km direkt am Tag nach der OP 3mal umsteigen muss und nun fehlt nur noch die OP. 
Am 15.1.12 muss ich fit sein, weil dann mein 1. Arbeitstag ist. Das mal nach hier und mal nach da und dazwischen wochenlang warten, bevor die erste OP kam hat die meiste Zeit gekostet. Ich fange am 15.1.12 an, egal wie hoch die Drogen Ibu etc. dosiert sind, Hauptsache arbeiten, werde sonst ein echter Pflegefall.
Ich wünsche Euch allen gute Besserung und ein schönes Rest-WE
Gruss
strandlooper

----------


## strandlooper

Ja, nun ist rechts auf die offene Art (mit Ringband) operiert worden und wurde am 15.12.11 nach der Visite entlassen. Keine Nachblutung somit erst am 16.12. Vorstellung zur Nachsorge. Keine Gipsschiene, nur ein langer elastischer Verband im OP. Bei der Nachsorge sah ich einen Schnitt in einer Länge von ca 5 cm. Keine Blutergüsse oder Schwellung zu sehen. Nachmedikamention wurde auch nicht angeordnet, ausser eben regelmässige Nahtkontrolle. Habe keine Schmerzen, nur mal ein leichtes Ziepen an der Naht. Darf darf wohl mal so sein. Denke ich mal. Gegenüber der Endo links (zwiebelt immer noch) war der Arm ein Spaziergang. Am 15.12 bin ich direkt in die private Reha über Weihnachten und Silvester zu meiner Schwester gefahren. Mal eben knappe 700 km mit dem Zug incl 3x umsteigen. Mit Gepäck. Am Abend der Ankunft habe ich meine bis jetzt 4. Ibu 600 geschluckt. Danach bisher nicht mehr.  :Cool: . Hält sich somit wirklich im Rahmen. Nur noch an der Unterkante ist das Schlafgefühl leicht da. Mein Ziel neue Arbeit am 15.1.12 müsste somit zu schaffen sein. Bei der täglichen Arbeit kommt dann sicher auch wieder der Muskelaufbau in den Händen in Schwung.  Zum Wochenende bin ich auch die Ziepefäden los. 
Wenn das kein Weihnachtsgeschenk ist......dann weiss ich es nicht. 
Liebe Grüsse
strandlooper :Smiley:

----------


## feli

Das freut mich sehr.
Ich wünsche Dir ein wunderschönes und gesundes Weihnachtsfest. 
Liebe Grüße feli

----------


## strandlooper

Das wünsche ich dir auch Feli. Lass dich reich beschenken 
Eine grosse Hilfe war auch der nette ortsansässige Tierarzt. :Smiley:  
Die Katze war krank und ich nicht feige nach den langen Grosstierhandschuhen gefragt. Er wollte wissen, wo ich denn rein wolle. Meine Antwort kurz und bündig.....in die Dusche. Abgedichtet mit einem Haargummi....perfekt. Die Methode ist wesentlich angenehmer und nässegeschützter gewesen als das normale übliche Mülltütenduschen. Donnerstag den 22.12 kommt erst mal jeder 2. Faden raus und wenns gut aussieht danach alle. 
LG
strandlooper

----------


## peps

> ich nicht feige nach den langen Grosstierhandschuhen gefragt

 Tolle Idee!!!! :ta_clap:  :s_thumbup:  
Dir weiterhin gute Besserung und Frohe Weihnachten und ein Gesundes 2012 an alle! 
LG Peps :Winter14:

----------


## strandlooper

Dank dir Peps,
rechts schon besser als links 6 Wochen zuvor. Leute, wenn ihr mit dem Kram belastet seid, nehmt den längeren Schnitt. Das Gelenk schmerzt eigentlich gar nicht und es ist bei meinen insgesamt 4 Ibus 600 am OP-Tag und dem nicht einfachen langen Reisetag danach geblieben. Habe jeden 2. Faden weg und die letzen Fäden zieht der Doc auf der Insel. und am 15.1.12 gehts wieder los nach langer Warteauszeit bei FACHÄRZTEN und 2 reparierten Armen......bin happy.  :c_laugh: 
Wenn ich nur geduldiger wäre mit der Regenerationszeit der beleidigten Nerven im Arm....das hat mir der Weihnachtsmann leider nicht gebracht. Bei mir muss ALLES immer fast sofort gehen. Grummel.
Allen einen guten Start ins neue Jahr und nicht vergessen, think positiv....ich hoffe, ihr erwischt einen ähnlich guten Doc wie ich. 
Ganz liebe Grüsse an euch, jetzt noch aus der Pampa mit kriechenden Kbs und ab 3.1.12 wieder mit ganz viel Netz von der Insel 
strandlooper

----------


## peps

> Wenn ich nur geduldiger wäre mit der Regenerationszeit der beleidigten  Nerven im Arm....das hat mir der Weihnachtsmann leider nicht gebracht.  Bei mir muss ALLES immer fast sofort gehen. Grummel.

 Das ist dann das Geschenk für Weihnachten 2012 :c_laugh: .

----------


## strandlooper

Gute Antwort.....könnte stimmen :Zwinker:  :Cool:

----------


## strandlooper

Hallo ihr Lieben, 
es gibt Neues von meinen beleidigten Nerven. Die rechte Hand ist vollkommen zurück, links zickt immer noch rum. Aber die war auch wesentlich schlimmer dran. Ich merke dort den Rückentwicklungsprozess, und hoffe, auch die linke Hand bald vollständig zurück zu haben. Auf jeden Fall hat ist Neurolyse im Dezember ein toller Erfolg gewesen. Kein Problem beim Aufstützen oder Narbenverhärtung, einfach genial. Ich wünsche allen Betroffenen einen ebenso guten Chirugen und danke dem Krankenhaus in Norden von Herzen für dieses tolle Geschenk. 
LG
strandlooper

----------


## feli

Fazit:
5 Jahre nach der Operation. 
Der Ringfinger und der kleine Finger sind taub.
Nach dem Aufwachen sind diese beiden Finger wie gelähmt.
Wobei der Unterarm außen nach der Operation taub und gefühllos war.
Im Grunde genommen hat sich das "taube Gebiet"  vergrößert. 
Die Handmuskulatur hat sich ebenfalls nicht wieder aufgebaut.
Nach dem Heben von Lasten krampft sich die Hand mehrmals unkontrollierbar zusammen. 
Die Handfläche schmerzt immer wieder noch sehr und häufig. Man gewöhnt sich
auch daran. 
Ich würde diese Operation nicht noch einmal machen lassen.
Da man  jedoch kein Hellseher ist, nutzt einem diese Erkenntnisse im Nachhinein
nichts. ,-)) 
Was mich freut: Wenn man sich die Informationen zur SUS Operation mittlerweile im Net
durchliest , dann liest man durchweg nicht mehr, wie einfach sich das alles
nach der Op regeneriert.  
Nochmal operieren lassen, würde ich das auf gar keinen Fall, auch wenn die beiden Finger gelähmt
bleiben sollten, oder sich die kleine Handmuskulatur weiter abbaut.
Damit da noch einmal jemand mit dem Messer dran dürfte, müßte die Hand abfallen. 
Das Kontroll NLG zeigt eine Verlangsamung der Nervenleitgeschwindigkeit des Ulnarisnervens um 50 % . 
Liebe Grüße Feli

----------


## strandlooper

Hallo Feli, 
ich kann  dir voll und ganz nachfühlen. Ich lebe gerade den selben Film, allerdings habe ich mich nach 1 Jahr zum 2. Schnitt entschieden. Weil ich ab Mitte 12 einen fürchterlichen Abbau des linken Armes hatte, in einem schlimmeren Masse, wie es vor der Erst-Op war.  Nach dieser wurde mir gesagt, dass sich Nerven ganz langsam regenerieren. Somit ist eine Einschätzung, was ist normal und was nicht, kaum möglich. Die Beweglichkeit meiner Finger schätze ich z.Z. (2,5 Monate nach 2.ter OP) auf max 50 Prozent ein. Da mein Arbeitsgebiet die Hauswirtschaft und Küche ist, benötige ich wirklich beide Arme. 
Bevor die 2. OP anstand, sagte mir der Operateur, der auch ganz erfolgreich meinen rechten Arm wirklich gerettet hat, dass er mir diesen Erfolg nicht versprechen kann, weil es nicht primär sei, sondern eben zum 2. Male. Die OP wurde wieder unter lokaler Betäubung gemacht, ich nahm nicht mal die Beruhigungspille oder Dämmerschlaf in Anspruch. Somit unter vollem Bewusstsein. Dann kam ein Satz, der mich schockiert hat. 
"Da haben die Kollegen wohl etwas übersehen".
In diesem Moment war mir klar, dass ich die komplette Saison mit einen kaputten Nerv mit Hilfe von Unmengen  Tabletten durchgezogen habe. Ich informierte umgehend die KK von dem Satz und seitdem liegt mein Arm in der Abt. Patientenrechte. Es wurde bei der Zweit-OP ein Kalibersprung entfernt, welcher den Nerv fatal komprimierte. 
Die KK zickt rum wegen KG und ich darf nun endlich nach langer Bettelei am 23.1. zum MDK, damit ich nicht länger als Simulantin da stehe. Ich werde somit am 24.1. dazu etwas schreiben, zumal der MDK Anfang Dezember  feststellte dass ich ab dem 1.1.13 arbeitsfähig bin nach Aktenlage.  Gegenüber dem Zustand vor der Zweit-OP spüre ich eine gute Besserung, allerdings, kann ich bisher keinen Gegenstand ohne Ekel anfassen, weil es mir vorkommt, als wenn Alles, was ich anfasse oder festhalte mit Strom verbunden ist. Der Arm hatte die Kraft eines Kindes. Meine Krämpfe in der Hand werden immer häufiger, die Gelenke schmerzen, was der Neurologe für positiv hält, weil es ein Zeichen dafür ist, das das Gefühl zurück kommt. Ich riskiere es jetzt auf keinen Fall, nochmals wegen Druck zum 2.ten Male den Arm aufs Spiel zu setzen, zumal die KK an vorderster Stelle von dem ggf. nachzuweisenden Behandlungsfehler provitiert.  
Nun hoffe ich, dass ich Mittwoch noch wegkomme, zumal wir hier mal wieder einfrieren. Donnerstag kann ich mehr sagen, halt bis dahin die Ohren steif 
Gruss
strandlooper

----------


## strandlooper

Ps. Bisher habe ich nur Ibu 8oo und Cortison bekommen, seit Ende November Keltican forte natürlich auf Privatrezept verordnet bekommen. Aber ein Medikament, welches die Nerven mal unspürbar macht, nie. Am 10.1.13 Erstverordnung 6 mal KG und 6 mal Reizstrom. Dummerweise gibt es hier keinen Reizstrom, ausser als Privatleistung beim Arzt. Der einzige Therapeuten auf der Insel hat eine Kureinrichtung (45 Frauen)übernommen, weil diese keinen hauseigenen Therapeuten haben. Diese Damen sind immer nur 3 Wochen zur Kur hier und sein Terminplan ist voll. Somit wird das Haltbarkeitsdatum der Verordnung nicht einzuhalten sein.  
Die rechte Schulter ist durch Überlastung, Arthrose und Sehnenentzündung geschädigt. 
Ich möchte endlich mal durchschlafen können, ohne durch Schmerzen oder Krämpfe geweckt zu werden.

----------


## strandlooper

Mein Termin zum MDK ist auf den 8.2.13 verschoben. Wir sind eingefroren und der Flieger fliegt auch nur bei guter sicht und solange da Rollfeld gehalten werden kann. MDK-Antwort also erst am 9.2.13. Bis dahin, passt gut auf euch auf, dass ihr ohne Schäden durch den Winter kommt.

----------


## feli

Nachdem ich den linken Arm brav trainiert habe, 
macht er leider wieder einiges an Palawer.  
Die Muskulatur hat sich leider nicht mehr überall aufgebaut, und an den Stellen
wo sie sich aufbaut stört sie den Nerven.
 Das NLG hat sich nicht sonderlich
gebessert nach der Operation. 
Der Doc meint nun:  Die Aufgebaute und nun vermehrt beanspruchte Muskulatur sorgt dafür, dass der Nerv immer weiter komprimiert wird. Daher ist ein weiterer Muskelaufbau sogar kontraindiziert.
 Eigentlich bleibt  nur, dem Nerven ruhe zu gönnen, bevor er so geschädigt wird, dass er seinen Dienst komplett verweigert.  
Das ist praktisch nicht durchführbar, denn ich kann mir beim Arbeiten den linken Arm nicht auf den Rücken
binden. 
Es wird also zu einer erneuten OP geraten.  
Mit dem Gedanken kann ich mich nun überhaupt nicht
anfreunden, nachdem ich schon mal für eine Verlegung des Nervens auf dem OP Tisch gelegen habe,
die dann aus irgendwelchen Gründen nicht stattgefunden hat.  
Das scheint eine Art Boomerang zu sein, der immer wieder zurückkommt. 
Beim Kontroll-NLG im Verlauf sagte der Neurologe , ich müsste den Arm mehr trainieren, und
mehr Muskeln aufbauen.
 Der war sehr unfreundlich, fast schon aggressiv und nötigte mir 
noch mehr Sport auf. ( Die Finger schliefen zu dem Zeitpunkt immer wieder ein wenn sie belastet
wurden bzw nach dem Heben verkrampfte sich die Hand und zuckte unbeeinflussbar und ließ sich
dann für kurze Zeit nicht mehr öffnen.)  
Nun, das sind alles nur Menschen und keine Hellseher. Etwas mehr Erfahrung wäre nicht schlecht,
wenn man an mir herumschnipselt.
Das scheint eine Art Sackgasse zu sein... 
Ich muss mir nun erst einmal durch den Kopf gehen lassen, denn von einer erneuten
Operation halte ich nicht viel. 
Zum jetzigen Zeitpunkt kann ich mich damit weder anfreunden, noch kann ich das
gebrauchen . 
Der Rat mehr Gymnastik zu machen funktioniert also dabei eher nicht. 
Wenn der Nerv die Muskulatur nicht versorgt, dann baut sich auch keine oder nur
unzureichend Muskulatur auf. 
Und wenn es dem Nerven schon zu eng ist, dann
engt ein aufgeblasener Muskel ihn noch mehr ein. 
Am liebsten würde ich das so belassen, wenn das nur bei Schmerzen bleibt.
Beruflich ist das eher bescheiden....   
Liebe Grüße Feli

----------


## Schlumpfine

hi feli, 
dann bleibt dir eigentlich nur noch eins, such dir nen guten handchirurgen, mit erfahrungen in dem bereich. macht ein wenig arbeit die suche im netz (oder du hast von jemandem gehört, der hat gehört...) 
die wissen am besten, was noch geht bevor eine op gemacht wird. oder du suchst dir mal nen neurochirurgen, die sind auch nicht so schnell mit dem messer, versuchen erst mal alternativ.... meiner hat meine schulter wieder hingekriegt, jetzt "bearbeiten" wir den chronischen tennisarm, bis jetzt noch ohne op. 
viel glück 
lg

----------


## peps

Hallo feli,  

> nachdem ich schon mal für eine Verlegung des Nervens auf dem OP Tisch gelegen habe,
> die dann aus irgendwelchen Gründen nicht stattgefunden hat.

 was wurde denn dann gemacht? Ich dachte, du hattest schon eine Dekompression.
Wie Schlumpfine schon geschrieben hat, würde ich dir auch zu einem Hand-oder Neurochirurgen raten, wenn du da noch nicht gewesen bist (kann mich jetzt nicht genau an alles erinnern ... ist schon so lange her).

----------


## Schlumpfine

manchmal muss der nerv auch verlegt werden, wenn die dekompression nichts bringt. aber auch da rate ich zu nem guten handchirurgen und evtl. ner 2. meinung.  
lg  _hier_ gut geschrieben, zu lange warten is auch nicht gut  :Sad:

----------


## peps

Ja, das weiß ich, dass es schlecht ist wenn die Druckschädigung zu lange dauert. (Bei mir wurde der Nerv auch verlagert.)
Ich bin mir leider nicht mehr ganz sicher was bei feli gemacht worden ist.

----------


## feli

Das war alles etwas undurchsichtig, ich weiß.
Ich war Mittwochs zu einer ambulanten Neurolyse
in Lokalanaesthesie einbestellt worden.
Im Op, meinte der Chefarzt: " Das operiere ich nicht
ohne Vollnarkose. Der Nerv muß verlegt werden.
Eine Neurolyse kommt hier nicht infage."
Also wurde Donnerstags eine Vollnarkose vorbereitet
und Freitags sollte dann die Verlegung des Nervens
stattfinden.
Als ich wieder auf der Station war, erschien eine Schwester,
teilte mir mit:" Der Arzt kommt gleich zur Entlassung."
Ich wartete brav etwas, und als gegen 17 Uhr noch keiner
erschienen war,fragte ich nach,  Erhielt von der Schwester 
zusammenfassend die Auskunft: " Der Arzt ist schon nachhause gegangen.
Ich könnte ohne Doc nachhause gehen. Einen Arztbrief gäbe
es schon lange nicht mehr mit nachhause, und wiedervorstellen
müßte ich mich nicht. Die Weiterbehandlung übernimmt der einweisende
Chirurg."
Das hat der Chirurg dann getan, bis er der Meinung war:
" Der Nerv sei wieder zurückgerutscht."
Es erfolgte eine Überweisung zum Neurologen, der das NLG
vor der OP angefertigt hatte, damit dieser den Nerv aufspüren
sollte.
Auch seine Meinung war zunächst, der Nerv sei wieder zurückgerutscht,
Es müßte eine erneute Verlegung stattfinden.
Ich bin dann ersteinmal wieder arbeiten gegangen, und hatte
die Möglichkeit dort meinen OP Bericht einzusehen.
Ergebnis: Es hat überhaupt keine Verlegung des Nervens stattgefunden,
sondern nur eine Neurolyse.
Die Muskulatur war aber zu der Zeit am Oberarm , im Operationsgebiet weiter
zurückgegangen. Die Hand schien immer kleiner zu werden.
Zudem war bei der Op ein peripherer Nerv geschädigt worden, sodaß
die Handfläche sich anfühlte wie verbrannt.
Dafür erhielt ich dann ersteinmal Medikamente.
Ich hielt zu dem Zeitpunkt überhaupt nichts von einer erneuten Op, und das war bis dahin auch die Meinung des Neurologen und
Chirurgen.
Ob das nun zusammenhängt, Ursache oder Wirkung ist kann ich
weniger beurteilen.
Das Erbsenbein luxierte seitdem mehrmals.
Dann blockiert das Handgelenk und einige Bewegungen sind nicht
mehr ausführbar.
Ich glaube, daß die allgemein gültige Denkweise ist: Man führt
diese Bewegungen, dann wegen Schmerzen nicht mehr aus.
Das ist aber nicht der Fall, sondern verschiedene Bewegungen
sind dann blockiert.
Man kann damit dann z.b .nicht mehr winken oder mit der linken Hand einen
Telefonhörer aufnehmen.
Der Orthopäde renkte das Erbsenbein dann immer mit einem Ruck ein.
Man spürt dann auch wie es zurückgleitet und die Bewegung ist dann
wieder möglich.
Meißtens schmerzt das Handgelenk dann noch ein paar Tage. 
Das klingt dann aber wieder ab. 
Auf die Behinderungen erhielt ich einen Gesamt GDB von 40 % . 
Der Neurologe meinte beim letzten NLG, das wäre nichts was er behandeln könne. Es handelt sich um ein chronisches Problem. Ich solle einen Verschlimmerungsantrag beim Versorgungsamt stellen. 
Dass mir der Orhopäde nun zu einer erneuten OP rät verwundert mich etwas.
Er meint das wäre notwendig, weil er Nerv sonst irgendwann abschaltet und weiter geschädigt wird.
Nachdem aber nach der ersten  OP weitere Atrophien und Kontrakturen entstanden sind,
halte ich nichts davon in dieses Gebiet noch einmal hineinschneiden zu lassen und
schon gar nicht diese Odysee wieder zu veranstalten. 
6 Monate nach der Op, war der Arzt etwas entsetzt, als er sich das OP
Gebiet angesehen hatte. Zitat " Ach du Sch....., da ist ja kaum noch Muskulatur"
 vorhanden." 
Ich glaube nicht, dass ich da nochmals hineinschneiden lassen sollte, selbst wenn das Risiko besteht, daß der Nerv irgendwann abschaltet ist noch offen ob und wann das
passieren soll und ob ich auf die damit verbundenen Funktionseinschränkungen nicht auch verzichten kann. 
Die Operation damals fand statt, weil der 4. und 5. Finger nicht mehr beweglich war.
Diese Lähmungen sind mit der Neurolyse weitgehend behoben worden, wobei eine Kraftminderung bestehen blieb. 
Sicherlich hätte der Nerv an dieser Stelle nicht bleiben sollen, wo er noch  liegt.... 
Warum der Operateur das letzendlich unter der OP anders entschieden hat, kann man nicht nachvollziehen.
Dafür kommen alle möglichen Gründe in Betracht. Letztlich sind alle davon ausgegangen, inkl. mir der Nerv säße nun an einer anderen Stelle. 
Ich hatte dem nachbehandelnden Arzt damals gesagt, daß es seltsam ist wo der Hauptschmerz sitzt.
 Der war damals noch der Ansicht:" Das kann nicht sein. Das bilden Sie sich ein. Da liegt der Nerv nicht mehr.- denkste..." 
Die Geschichte ist nun eigentlich lang genug. 
Das ist dann eben jetzt nun mal so mit dem Ulnarisnerven. 
Ich bestehe ja nicht ausschließlich aus einem Nerven, sondern kann auch
noch andere Körperteile bewegen und einsetzen. Natürlich fragt man sich, ob die Entscheidung so ist, daß man die Folgen nachher auch ohne zu janken tragen kann. 
Damit, daß ich den 4 und 5. Finger nicht mehr einsetzen könnte, käme ich wohl hoffentlich klar.
 Wieso auch nicht. Manch anderen fehlt der ganze Arm oder ein Bein.
Die Frage ist, ist das alles was mich damit erwarten könnte? 
Das ist natürlich alles etwas dumm und dusselig gelaufen, bedeutet aber nicht, daß
dieser Verlauf nun der Auslöser für die Folgen sein muß, denn letztlich
bestand das Problem schon vor der Operation. 
Ich habe keinen gesunden Nerven operieren lassen, sondern der hatte schon eine Vorschädigung.  
Liebe Grüße Feli

----------


## peps

> Warum der Operateur das letzendlich unter der OP anders entschieden hat, kann man nicht nachvollziehen.

 So ähnlich ist es mir auch ergangen bei einer OP am Fuß, es sollte ein Knochenfragment (Pseudarthrose) entfernt werden und ein Band refixiert werden. Kurz vor der OP teilte mir der Oberarzt mit, dass er die Refixierung des Bandes nicht für erforderlich hält. Am liebsten wäre ich im OP-Hemd wieder gegangen, das Ergebnis ist, dass mir der Fuß immer noch Probleme macht.
Warum können die Ärzte sich nicht an das halten, was sie vorher gesagt haben. :Angry:

----------


## feli

Liebe Peps! 
So eine OP kann immer auch eine Kosten-Nutzen-Rechnung bedeuten, aber auch einen Kompromiß den man eingeht.
Manchmal überwiegt der Nutzen nicht. 
Einige Operateure sind von einem bestimmten Ergebnis überzeugt, andere nicht. 
Den Originalzustand kann man nicht immer erreichen, aber man muß halt versuchen das
bestmögiichste Ergebnis zu erzielen.
Ob das letztendlich dabei heraus kommt, ist von noch anderen Faktoren abhängig, als
nur die bloße OP Technik. 
Man geht halt immer davon aus, daß das beste Ergebnis bei einem herauskommt.
In der Regel bekommt man auch die OP Risiken erklärt, nur blendet man diese Möglichkeit
oftmals aus.
Evtl. wurde der Fall nochmals besprochen und der Operateur hat sich dann umentschieden,
oder aber unter der Operation ergeben sich andere Erkenntnisse. 
Das was hinter diesen Entscheidungen steckt erfahren wir leider nur selten und oft unzureichend. 
Vor allem ist man erst hinterher schlauer... 
Wenn Du mit 10 Ärzten sprichst, dann wirst Du mindestens 10 Meinungen hören, wenn der behandelnde
Arzt das nicht noch einmal um entscheidet beim nächsten Besuch. 
Oftmals hat man das Gefühl, man hätte ein wichtiges Kapitel verpaßt oder der Doc leidet unter einer Art Amnesie. 
Bei der Menge Patienten ist das sicherlich auch unmöglich nachzuhalten. 
Ich denke  a.)unser Gesundheitssystem gibt  nicht mehr her und b.) funktioniert die Kommunikation
immer schlechter, ( aus vielen Gründen.) 
Bei mir wäre es nett gewesen, wenn die Information überhaupt weitergegeben wäre und wenn
der Bericht nicht einfach an den Neurologen gegangen wäre, der bei de Behandlung nicht mehr als
das notwendige NLG angefertigt hatte. 
Das wurde dann warscheinlich sofort mit der Post in die Karteikarte abgeheftet um dort zu vergammeln. 
Da hat eigentlich jeder seinen Job getan, nicht mehr und nicht weniger, aber alle unabhängig voneinander
und ohne weiter nachzudenken. 
Liebe Grüße Feli

----------


## feli

Meine Op ist ja nun schon einige Jahre her.
In der Zwischenzeit wurde eine RA diagnostiziert und ich
erhalte eine Basistherapie mit MTX und Quensyl. 
Die Hand des operierten Arms ist mittlerweile immer kleiner geworden.
Die gesamte Hand schläft sehr oft ein auch tagsüber. 
Im Bereich des Kopfbeins und Kahnbeins ( Handwurzel ) hat sich eine
tiefere Delle gebildet. Ebenso unterhalb des Daumengrundgelenks.
Viel heben oder etwas zuverlässig festhalten ist damit etwas problematisch.
Die Außenseite des Unterarms ist an der Oberfläche vom Ellenbogen bis zur
Hand taub und es zeigen sich leichte Dellen in diesem Bereich.
Der Daumenballen ist recht deutlich atrophiert
Die Haut der Handinnenfläche schuppt sich immer wieder. 
Ist das der Endzustand der Hand, oder muß ich befürchten, daß
sich der Zustand im Laufe der Zeit weiter verschlechtern wird. 
Ich würde diesen Arm eigentlich nur ungerne nochmals operieren lassen.
Das NLG war nach der Op weiterhin deutlich verlangsamt. Zudem waren
periphere Hautnerven nach der Op kompromitiert, die sich in den 6 Jahren
nach der Operation nicht wieder erholt haben.  
Frage: Kann man das SO lassen, oder verschlimmert sich die Situation
der Hand in der Regel weiter ?  
( Die Handgymnastik die ich in der Rheumaklinik beigebracht bekam, schaut etwas
anders aus, als die Gymnastikübungen, die ich vorher regelmäßig zur Stärkung der
Handmuskulatur gezeigt bekommen habe. Das sind Bewegungsübungen ohne Belastung
oder Krafteinsatz. ( Rapstherapie, Igelbälle und Klangkugeln). Nachts trage ich eine Orthese
und die Handgelenke soll ich möglichst nicht über 20 Grad (in allen Ebenen) beugen.
Da ich einen leichten Ulnardrift habe, soll ich zb. bei den Übungen nicht mit dem Daumen
weiter als bis zum Mittelfinger greifen.  
Das mache ich auch regelmäßig brav. 
Ich merke jedoch seitdem ich die Übungen der Hände geändert habe, baut die kleine Handmuskulatur
deutlich stärker ab, als bei den vorigen Gymnastikübungen ( Kneten von Bällen/
verschiedener Härte, Schwämmen, Gripmaster. ) 
Der Rheumatologe und der Neurologe ist zu dem Zustand der Hand recht
"sprachlos." Die schauen sich die Hand immer nur skeptisch von allen Seiten
an, sagen aber nichts, auch wenn ich nachfrage. 
Der Ergotherapeut würde gerne sehen, wenn ich die Handorthesen beidseits, noch häufiger
tragen würde, dh, nicht beim ruh´n sondern 
beim "tun" wie er sagt. ( lediglich 4 Stunden am Tag nicht.)
 Ich würde meine Pferde nicht ständig bandagieren, damit die Sehnen
und Bänder nicht geschwächt werden.) 
Wäre das nicht eher contraproduktiv ?  
Liebe Grüße Feli

----------

